

Bypassing the Python GIL with ctypes - FraaJad
http://www.caswenson.com/past/2009/6/13/bypassing_the_python_gil_with_ctypes/

======
thejash
This seems useful where you'd need a really quick, easy part of the problem to
be parallelized. For entire multi-threaded applications, maybe something like
the multithreading library would be more useful?
<http://docs.python.org/library/multiprocessing.html>

